# French Cartoon- Brace for Another Round of Violence



## Marauder06 (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...ohammed-cartoons/story-e6frg6so-1226477679806




> The cover of Charlie Hebdo shows a Muslim in a wheelchair being pushed by an Orthodox Jew under the title "Intouchables 2", referring to an award-winning French film about a poor black man who helps an aristocratic quadriplegic.
> And a cartoon on the back page shows a naked, turbaned Mohammed baring his bottom to a film director, a scene inspired by a 1963 film starring Brigitte Bardot.


 


> Charlie Hebdo's latest move was greeted with immediate calls from political and religious leaders for the media to act responsibly and avoid inflaming the situation.


It takes this to request that the media in France "act responsibly?"  Invasion of privacy in publishing nearly-nude pictures of the wife of the royal family a major regional ally... Meh. Potential insult to Islam? OH NOES!!!!




> French Prime Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault said anyone offended by cartoons could take the matter to the courts, expressing his "disapproval of all excesses".
> *But he emphasised France's tradition of free speech. "We are in a country where freedom of expression is guaranteed, including the freedom to caricature," Mr Ayrault said on RTL radio. He said a request to hold a demonstration in Paris against the controversial film would be refused*.


How is it that the French are ahead of us in the balls department on this issue?


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't worry, we'll sit here and take it like a champ. Their violence, our deaths, we'll take it and take it and take it...


----------



## Poccington (Sep 19, 2012)

Set your batons to twirl, boys! 

Any flutes decide to kick off over this, smash them. To hell with just trying to hold the line so they can't get into whatever embassy, media building etc. they decide they want to ruin... Meet their violence and return it with ten times the force.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 19, 2012)

Is it bad that part of me hopes that Iran takes these protests as support to act out just eneough that we have a good reason to kick there teeth in?
Reed


----------



## QC (Sep 19, 2012)

I hear the Charlie Hebdo guy on the radio & he made the point that no-one is obliged to buy the mag. A Frence Muslim
Grand Poobah echoed his sentiments. Hopefully wiser heads will prevail.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 20, 2012)

Actually the French govt put a ban on the KM photos IIRC.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 20, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Actually the French govt put a ban on the KM photos IIRC.


 
They mentioned on the radio yesterday that it had been repealed in court and was legal now.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 20, 2012)

Back and forth, back and forth.


----------

